# Patient, loving forever home needed for beautiful indoor cat (Yorkshire)



## Flower887 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

I'd just like to post some details of a beautiful little female cat my family and I are looking after.

I took her in as a stray a few years ago with the intention to Foster her until we could secure her a forever home. She is much loved with a very sweet personality. I would love to keep her with me permanently and feel very attached to her, however having moved home, there is a strict no pet policy and my family are unable to continue to foster her due to health issues.

When I found her a few years ago, she was out in the freezing cold, sleeping in the middle of a car tyre in the snow and absolutely terrified of people. Quite a large part of her ear was noticeably missing and I realised that she was completely deaf. I took her to the vets and it was found that she had advanced tooth decay and was in a lot of pain. It is heartbreaking to think how long her teeth had been that way. She had to have six of her teeth removed but since that time she has really settled and been happy.

She has gained a lot of confidence around people and it has been lovely to see her confidence grow and her personality shine through. Although she is still wary and timid, she loves nothing more than being close to somebody and sleeping on your lap.

When I brought her home, it was clear she had lived with someone before (and had not been outside all of her life). She immediately seemed familiar with a litter tray and made herself at home quickly. I have shared her photo and details on a number of missing cat sites, but no one has ever come forward.

She is very small and to look at her she does not appear fully grown, although the vet feels she is in her senior years (and therefore certainly fully grown).

Before I found her and took her in, the people who were kindly leaving food down for her advised that she used to have a cat friend who she used to share her food with, but the cat was very sadly knocked over by a vehicle and did not survive.

Based on the information I’ve heard, I feel she may do well with another indoor cat who could keep her company (although she has been very content on her own), but definitely no children. While she is very loving, on occasion, she has scratched and nipped. I feel this was a fear response (she has spent a long time being afraid of people).

I strongly feel that this little cat needs a very patient family with a quieter household, experienced with cats that can understand and be sensitive to her needs – particularly her timid behaviour and being deaf. We have never let her roam outside as we did not want her to go missing and we were worried about her being knocked down if she could not hear cars coming behind her.

She does need treatment applying to her ears daily (which get itchy) and softer food as she has several missing teeth.

I really do not want to rehome her through a shelter. I would really want to meet her new forever family and keep in touch to know that she is doing well.

I am based in Yorkshire. Please feel free to message me with questions and for more details.

This lovely cat has a lot of love to give and is such a wonderful companion. I would love to find her her perfect forever home. Below are some photos of her


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Flower887 
She looks very sweet. 
It is unfortunate you cannot take her, as being with you a few years she probably considers you family.
Rescues do a good job finding homes for cats including seniors and other harder to place cats. 
Posting here is fine but she has a better chance of a permanent home with the reach of a rescue.


----------



## Flower887 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi there, thank you very much for your advice, it's much appreciated. I never imagined she would be with us this long, we have grown so very close to her and as you have pointed out, it is the same from her point of view too. This is why I feel it is so important to be able to meet the person / family who could offer her a forever home and stay in touch. 

Thank you for your suggestion of a rescue. When I first found her, I called around numerous rescue centres but everywhere was full and so she stayed with us. I put her details and photos on many sites too. 

In your experience, do you feel that a rescue centre may be willing to share her details while she is still residing with us? I really don't want to hand her over to a rescue centre. While I'm sure a rescue would take excellent care of her, I would much rather someone adopt her directly from us then she isn't moving twice. Thank you.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Flower887 said:


> In your experience, do you feel that a rescue centre may be willing to share her details while she is still residing with us? I really don't want to hand her over to a rescue centre. While I'm sure a rescue would take excellent care of her, I would much rather someone adopt her directly from us then she isn't moving twice. Thank you.


Yes many rescue centres will do "direct" rehoming - some actually welcome it if they are short on space !


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Flower887: as the ''kitten season'' will soon be in full swing, most rescues will actually be grateful and more likely to accept her if you are able to let her stay with you until a home is found. She looks like a sweet girl; is there no way she could stay with you? Sometimes if you offer a damage deposit you would be allowed to keep a cat with you. I took in a pregnant stray and all her kittens stayed with me while their details were on the website of a local charity and they were rehomed thro' them.


----------



## Flower887 (Apr 8, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes many rescue centres will do "direct" rehoming - some actually welcome it if they are short on space !





Calvine said:


> @Flower887: as the ''kitten season'' will soon be in full swing, most rescues will actually be grateful and more likely to accept her if you are able to let her stay with you until a home is found. She looks like a sweet girl; is there no way she could stay with you? Sometimes if you offer a damage deposit you would be allowed to keep a cat with you. I took in a pregnant stray and all her kittens stayed with me while their details were on the website of a local charity and they were rehomed thro' them.


Hi, thank you for explaining all of this to me. I always believed that a rescue would have to have the animal in residence with them to share their details. I would much prefer the direct rehoming and I am glad this is an option. I would love to keep her with me, but the policy where I live is strictly no pets. This is in my contract and the agent managing the property is unfortunately very difficult. I will contact some rescue centres with her details. If there is anything else you feel I can try, I would be very grateful if you could kindly let me know. Thank you again for your help, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Pinkdon (Sep 15, 2017)

I know we I live (Scotland) that Cats Protection do direct homing where it’s basically an introduction service ie they match potential adopters with cats where both parties get information about each other before agreeing to meet. I never knew about this until I got in touch directly with them as they don’t seem to advertise but as space is so limited in the rescues it makes sense, especially as some people would prefer to know who their cat would be living with and some people are able to keep their cats short term with a view to rehoming long term.


----------



## Flower887 (Apr 8, 2018)

Pinkdon said:


> I know we I live (Scotland) that Cats Protection do direct homing where it's basically an introduction service ie they match potential adopters with cats where both parties get information about each other before agreeing to meet. I never knew about this until I got in touch directly with them as they don't seem to advertise but as space is so limited in the rescues it makes sense, especially as some people would prefer to know who their cat would be living with and some people are able to keep their cats short term with a view to rehoming long term.


Hi, thank you very much for the helpful information. I've been doing a lot of research over the last few days on which rescue centres I could contact. Although I live in England, there is one based in Wales which seem very thorough in their vetting of potential owners which I'm going to get in touch with. Thank you for the information on Cats Protection. I didn't know about this but it reassures me that both parties would be able to meet and they would consider direct rehoming. My main concern is finding her a loving home I can feel sure she will be happy in and being able to ask how she is doing. I will drop Cats Protection an email. Thank you again for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Flower887 said:


> Hi, thank you very much for the helpful information. I've been doing a lot of research over the last few days on which rescue centres I could contact. Although I live in England, there is one based in Wales which seem very thorough in their vetting of potential owners which I'm going to get in touch with. Thank you for the information on Cats Protection. I didn't know about this but it reassures me that both parties would be able to meet and they would consider direct rehoming. My main concern is finding her a loving home I can feel sure she will be happy in and being able to ask how she is doing. I will drop Cats Protection an email. Thank you again for your help, I really appreciate it.


 Thank you for posting; it's nice of you to get back to us . . . sometimes posters disappear off radar and we are left wondering if things worked out or not. Keep us informed? :Cat


----------



## Flower887 (Apr 8, 2018)

Calvine said:


> Thank you for posting; it's nice of you to get back to us . . . sometimes posters disappear off radar and we are left wondering if things worked out or not. Keep us informed? :Cat


Thank you very much, I will certainly update the thread to keep you informed. I'm really grateful for all of the helpful information and advice I've received. Thanks again


----------

